# EOS M and birds



## scyrene (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey all. I stupidly left my 5DIII battery charger in Scotland, and after the battery ran out, I fell back on the EOS-M. As it turned out, I got useful pics - although I had the camera set to s-jpeg so they're hardly worth sharing here. I found perched birds were fine - although I resorted to manual focus. Does anyone else have experience using this camera with a super telephoto lens for birds? I found a stonechat, gulls, and a buzzard were all fine as targets.

Thanks/apologies for any doubling up!


----------

